# Pretty pumped up.



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

I am going to pick up my first G19 tomorrow! I can't wait. Got a pretty good deal to boot. $410.00 before tax. Who has the best price on mags for the 19 at the moment?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You better get them fast because they will not last long at this price.
http://www.ombexpress.com/product~sku~GA078.asp
Good luck and that's the cheapest anywhere.:smt023


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Glockmeister is normally cheaper than OMB and seem to have more in stock.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

You'll like the G19! Check with your local gun shop for decent used mags they've taken in trades. I seldom pay more than $15 each for mine.


----------



## RotorHead (Aug 13, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> Glockmeister is normally cheaper than OMB and seem to have more in stock.


Glockmeister $24.99/OMB $25.00 for a factory new G19 15 rnd. mag. Not sure how they compare on shipping cost. My local shop wants $30.00 for a new mag.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmmm. I just paid $20 per magazine at Glockmeister less than a month ago and shipping was fairly cheap I seem to recall. Maybe I lucked out and got some right before the prices went up.

Edit: I guess I should check before I give out advice. The price at Glockmeister did indeed go up.


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey she is home and I am liking her a lot. I can tell there is a big difference between it and my G17 with the 3.5# connector. But, for carry purposes, I think I will leave the 19 stock. There are 8 shots on this target. Nothing super for a 10yd target, but I think it will get better once I get more aquainted with the 19.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

very nice piece i have a 19c with the compensated barrel, and it shoots great!!! it took me about 100 rounds to get used to it

heres mine


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Two things: Practice with a slow pull on the trigger and trigger reset.


----------

